# screen fading out



## backofthebarn (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi There.
I have problems with my screen which keeps on fading out.
My computer is only 3 years old. 
Can you advise me..

Many thanks 
Backofthebarn.:wave:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is this a computer monitor or a laptop screen


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## backofthebarn (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi.
My computer is a desk top


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

canyou try another monitor on it or try yours on another computer


----------



## backofthebarn (Oct 21, 2011)

I have tried that and every now and again my screen just fades out


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if it is the same on another computer time to replace,which is more economical than paying someone to fix it


----------

